# Chilean Order Form



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Attached is an Oder form from Presque Isle for Chilean Juice.

Take note of the carboy price of under $29 for each pail you order, 

View attachment Chilean_2013_Reservation_Form.pdf


----------



## Deezil (Jan 28, 2013)

Trying to find Chilean juice in WA is like trying to find..... Well, i better not use my analogies today, i'll be in the corner for a looooong time...

Lucky PA'ers


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 28, 2013)

You deliver to Northern VA?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry, pick up only


----------



## k31shooter (Jan 28, 2013)

I will be putting in an order!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

k31shooter said:


> I will be putting in an order!


 
Kshooter welcome to Wine Making Talk. How long have you been lurking around before joining. Good to see another member from PA, as we don't have too many.


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> You deliver to Northern VA?



How far I away are you from Poland, OH


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice prices fo sure!


----------



## k31shooter (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been around for a while, I would guess a month or 2. I am only on my third batch and am really excited about this order From PI wine! I spent a while at the PI wine supply store on Saturday, some good information was shared, Money was spent!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 28, 2013)

Julie said:


> How far I away are you from Poland, OH



5 hours, according to our friends at Google.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

I was there early in the morning also buying an Italian floor corker. I wish you would have come to the Chilean workshop last week. Lots of good info. Anyways you'll get tons of info here so don't be afraid to ask. Also ask any questions youy want at PI and they'll walk you through them also.


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> 5 hours, according to our friends at Google.



Well if you get up bright and early and spend lunch with us you can do this all in a 12 hour day!

Last Saturday in March, put your order in, we will be waiting for you.


----------



## k31shooter (Jan 28, 2013)

I was disappointed that i missed it, although i didn't know that it was going on. That wont happen again as i have joined the mailing list i should keep up with what is going on.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I will take a Cab, a Merlot and a Zin to make a Menage Trois batch....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

k31shooter said:


> I was disappointed that i missed it, although i didn't know that it was going on. That wont happen again as i have joined the mailing list i should keep up with what is going on.


 Ensure you like them on Facebook also. Most the announcements are also on there.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Hokapsig said:


> I think I will take a Cab, a Merlot and a Zin to make a Menage Trois batch....


 Bill, last year I took 8 of the reds and made them all into5 gallon carboys. The remainding gallon was put into a 7 gallon carboy and several 1.5L bottles. I used what was in the bottles for topping up the others. The 7 gallon carboy blend is awesome and will be made into a port.


----------



## k31shooter (Jan 28, 2013)

Done! thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 28, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Bill, last year I took 8 of the reds and made them all into5 gallon carboys. The remainding gallon was put into a 7 gallon carboy and several 1.5L bottles. I used what was in the bottles for topping up the others. The 7 gallon carboy blend is awesome and will be made into a port.



Can you name the reds? 

Sounds like an awesome port in the making


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

Manley, get the order form and go to the corner and read it. When you have it memorized come back and recite it to me.


----------



## DaveL (Jan 28, 2013)

I've never made a batch like this. The 6 gallon pale would fermint in a 7.5 gal primary? Like a kit you would water it up? Or is it better to work with it straight and go daown to a 5gal carboy?
This is a frozen juice with skins? Use your own chemicals right?
Any other equipment needed? 
I have no test kits beyond a hydrometer. Any test kits neccessary beyond $50ish?
Thanks for the help?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2013)

These are juice pails and you ferment them in the pails they come in. Never add water. Thats why I went the route I did plus for some experimenting.


----------



## Deezil (Jan 28, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Manley, get the order form and go to the corner and read it. When you have it memorized come back and recite it to me.



Oh corner, how i missed thee!

But really.. theres like 10 flavors there


----------



## DaveL (Jan 28, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> These are juice pails and you ferment them in the pails they come in. Never add water. Thats why I went the route I did plus for some experimenting.



Ok. I've never made a juice pale. I like the 6 gallon carboy price as well. is there no way of using these with the pales? do you lose too much when racking to make them effective?


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 28, 2013)

Dave, you just let them warm up, take the top off and stir. The pails are already innoculated with yeast and they take right off. When fermentation is almost done, rack into a 6 gallon carboy, though a 7.5 gallon carboy would be better for when you sulfite and stabilize (I usually get the Bellagio wine fountain when I add the stabilizer).
Most of my juice has been sitting in bulk for a year. It's about time to bottle. I have about 50 cases to bottle.


----------



## pjd (Jan 28, 2013)

DaveL, You certainly can use the 6 gallon carboys with the pails of juice. Actually the juice pails contain about 6.5 gallons and when racking to a 6 gallon carboy are just about perfect. If you need to top off just use something similar. If it is a red, I always top off with a Merlot. It blends with everything!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I will definetly try this. So much to learn. I like this addiction just for that reason I think. So many ways to go so much to learn. 
@ Hokapsig, when you speak of the wine fountain you are refering to degassing at the same time correct? When you mention Bellagio my other hobby comes to mind, AK suited.
These pails would then be reusable as primaries?


----------



## Deezil (Jan 28, 2013)

Hokapsig said:


> (I usually get the Bellagio wine fountain when I add the stabilizer)



'Bellagio' aftermath (although he did it degassing, not adding stabilizers); pic courtesy of Wade


----------



## DaveL (Jan 28, 2013)

Deezil said:


> 'Bellagio' aftermath (although he did it degassing, not adding stabilizers); pic courtesy of Wade



Dang! 
moment of silence is in order.,,,,brings a tear to the eye.

Double dang just realized where this is. Couldn't be much farther from me and still be in PA.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is that all there is to the buckets? No measuring of brix, acid, etc, making adjustments, and carefully choosing yeast? And they turn out really well?


----------



## novalou (Jan 29, 2013)

DaveL said:


> Dang!
> moment of silence is in order.,,,,brings a tear to the eye.
> 
> Double dang just realized where this is. Couldn't be much farther from me and still be in PA.



Gotta love wine volcanos. I learned the hard way myself by adding a cup of sugar midway into fermentation. Probably lost 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 29, 2013)

Boat, I am going to check my pH on mine prior to bottling, although they are supposed to be balanced. I may add a tad of acid blend or some tartaric due to one being a bit watery tasting. Doug has told me that he sulfites his and adds his own yeast. My buckets have all started out right around 1.080.

That sodium benzoate can definately kick up some foam....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that all there is to the buckets? No measuring of brix, acid, etc, making adjustments, and carefully choosing yeast? And they turn out really well?


 
The simple short answer is "yes".

Now with that said you can make the process as easy or difficult as you want and that all depends upon your experience in winemaking. I just offered a class two weeks ago on making the Chilean Juice. Yes you can chose your own yeast, adjust acid, add oak, adjust brix and do a Malo Lactic Acid fermentation followed up with cold stabilization. I just talked to an advanced winemaker that took off the lid and let "er rip! He said it was one of the best Malbecs he ever made.


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 31, 2013)

Dan, If I order juice from the form on your first post, do I pick up the juice at PI or Luva?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 31, 2013)

You would pick it up at PI and you can take advantage of the deals on carboys also. You can go to our web site to order.


----------

